# Big Rat fly



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

An 8" articulated rat fly I made up a few months ago. nealy pulled a big bass out with it last evening. Took about an hour to tie.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That looks awesome FFD! 

That's a great idea.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Beef...it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks awesome, and HEAVY in the water haha. Does it waterlog easily?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> That looks awesome, and HEAVY in the water haha. Does it waterlog easily?


That's one of the issues with that CS Shad I just tied. It casts like a wet sock.

9 weight ain't enough to throw it comfortably. It swims awesome though!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Any fur is going to get waterlogged. Synthetic hair is much better but than again like Fallen said this thing has got some action that is going to require a 10wt+ rod with no false casting either as some will do is get the big hooks impaled where you dont want it to be. I got it down where I dont have that problem casting big arsed flies most of the time until it wears you down. That is when you change flies.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

TheCream said:


> Beef...it's what's for dinner.


Cream, you're wrong. Rat... is what's for dinner.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man throw that on a river,out west,or in ak. at night and so what happens!


----------

